# You’ve been Bonvoyed...



## LisaH (Mar 11, 2019)

MARRIOTT’S LOYALTY PROGRAM IS SO BAD, “BONVOY” IS A DEROGATORY VERB
Personally, I have not stayed at a Marriott property yet this year so no first hand experience. Love to hear Tuggers stories


----------



## vol_90 (Mar 11, 2019)

I love Marriott Hotels, Timeshare properties, credit cards and it's loyalty program (don't care what the name is).  Stayed over 100 nights last year and will do again this year.  Use for leisure travel as our 2nd home and business stays.  Thank you Marriott!


----------



## mav (Mar 11, 2019)

Count me in also as a big lover of all things Marriott, be they hotels, timeshares, whatever, I have loved them all. And I don't even OWN a Marriott timeshare but have stayed in tons of their hotels and oh so many of their timeshares. I have almost 1,300 nights, and would have tones more but didn't join their rewards program til 2011. Had done many Marriott timeshare exchanges  for years and never put my rewards number on the exchanges til  about 4 years ago . Didn't know you could get nights credit for exchanges  til then.  I am Lifetime Titanium so it doesn't make any difference now.
  So far I have not been bonvoyed.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 11, 2019)

LisaH said:


> MARRIOTT’S LOYALTY PROGRAM IS SO BAD, “BONVOY” IS A DEROGATORY VERB
> Personally, I have not stayed at a Marriott property yet this year so no first hand experience. Love to hear Tuggers stories


I've loved my Marriott stays the year - both MVCI and 'normal'.  It was last year that I was 'Bonvoy-ed'.  First by it literally taking hours on the phone to deal with 5 night air+hotel packages. Second by having one of the reps be so clueless that she 'lost' one of my reservations - she cancelled it before she realized she didn't know how to upgrade my cert and attach it to the reservation...by the time she got someone else to help her deal with the cert the availability for a points stay had disappeared.

I suppose I've also been bonvoy-ed this year by the change in policy on certs (no more upgrades), the increase in price of many hotels, and the hefty increase in the price of the 5 night certs - making them so more expensive than a 5 night points stay that they are no longer worthwhile.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 11, 2019)

Sounds like Bonboy has made quite a few mistakes.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Mar 11, 2019)

We too love Marriott, own one MVC week and my wife travels extensively for work, always stays at Marriott's.  I think we got Bonvoy-ed recently when suddenly a rouge reservation appeared on her account for a european Marriott, checkin Mar 8th.  She has discovered this the following day Mar 9th. She never made this reservation and neither have I.  It took an hour on the phone to straighten it out.  The rep was clueless and was suggesting that she should secure her MR account with a PIN (as if someone has made this reservation using her account like maybe our kids etc...).  We both believe it was a system glitch related to the Bonvoy changeover that created this reservation on its own.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 11, 2019)

Maybe they should have called it OyVey...


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 11, 2019)

LisaH said:


> MARRIOTT’S LOYALTY PROGRAM IS SO BAD, “BONVOY” IS A DEROGATORY VERB
> Personally, I have not stayed at a Marriott property yet this year so no first hand experience. Love to hear Tuggers stories



My first-hand experience has not changed. All good.  But if you read the Marriott Flyer Talk forum you'll get an earfull from the SPG folks.


----------



## Iggyearl (Mar 11, 2019)

OK - first impressions.  On 2/13, I checked into a Fairfield in Virginia.  Welcomed as a Bonvoy member on the first official day of Bonvoy.  I had been upgraded 3 previous times to a suite.  Despite the place being less than 1/2 full, I was informed that no upgrades were available.  To top that off, I had to apply for the night credit 3 weeks later.  First time in my life that the credit did not appear automatically.  Then on February 23, I stayed in Rochester, NY.  That credit showed up on March 8.  On February 26, I tried to make an internet reservation for Dover, DE.  Three times I was rejected on the website.  I called the 800 number.  The CS said that she was having computer problems and she could not complete the reservation.  I called the hotel direct and got a reservation.  Crazy thing about that - the night and points credit showed up in 2 days.  Go figure.  The merger might benefit Arne Sorenson, but it hasn't benefited me.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 11, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> Maybe they should have called it OyVey...



Yes, I like that too:  BonvOyVey.  

And you didn't even charge them millions of dollars for that name.


----------



## chunkygal (Mar 12, 2019)

Think and hope it’s growing pains like all mergers cause I Marriott


----------



## tahoe (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.bonvoyed.com/

Misery loves company.


----------



## vikingsholm (Mar 13, 2019)

Marriott rocks. No problems so far.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 13, 2019)

tahoe said:


> https://www.bonvoyed.com/
> 
> Misery loves company.



Marriott Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 13, 2019)

LisaH said:


> MARRIOTT’S LOYALTY PROGRAM IS SO BAD, “BONVOY” IS A DEROGATORY VERB
> Personally, I have not stayed at a Marriott property yet this year so no first hand experience. Love to hear Tuggers stories



Interesting article written by a freelance travel writer who is looking to stir up "interest" or negative feelings about a hot subject in order to get some attention.  Show me any loyalty program that doesn't have its detractors and fanatics?  
All of these programs, be it shopping loyalty, travel loyalty, restaurant loyalty, etc. are only as good as the members' most recent encounter/ experience.  As a loyal Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts customer, it sucked when they "devalued" their rewards programs to be based on $$ spent vs. visits and increased the amounts needed in order to earn free rewards.  How many times has my app NOT worked or not been accepted at a particular outlet and thus didn't get credit for that purchase?  How many CVS extra bucks cash register receipts have I tried to keep and use, only to find out I lost the receipt or they expired?  These issues happen with every type of loyalty program.  What can you do and what is worth your time doing?  If the company makes a reasonable effort to make it right or fix it for the future you will come back again.  If not, then you will go elsewhere as there are many choices.  True, some of us are very VESTED in Marriott through MVC ownership and its not as easy or lucrative to just start staying at Hiltons or other brands, but those options are available to us.  
I currently have at least 20 nights of Marriott stays booked for this year.  Might there be problems with getting upgrades or free breakfasts or even credits for some of the stays...maybe?  But I do know that the
accommodations will be excellent and if there are issues, Marriott will try their best to fix them and make things right. If I'm "bonvoyed" I will deal with it, but I won't feel compelled to let the world know about it through online postings.  
BonVoy-age to all! 
Brian


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 13, 2019)

Old Hickory said:


> Marriott Derangement Syndrome.


It's true...Marriott is deranged. We just have to put up with it as best we can...;-)


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 13, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> If the company makes a reasonable effort to make it right or fix it for the future you will come back again.  If not, then you will go elsewhere as there are many choices.  True, some of us are very VESTED in Marriott through MVC ownership and its not as easy or lucrative to just start staying at Hiltons or other brands, but those options are available to us...But I do know that the accommodations will be excellent and if there are issues, Marriott will try their best to fix them and make things right.


What is unique is how mind numbingly out of touch with his customers Mr. Sorenson seems to be. I am a more or less happy Marriott customer on both the hotel and timeshare side and can't count the number of times individual Marriott employees have made my experience special or gone out of their way to right any wrongs. But they (and I) have recently found ourselves impeded by corporate directives that make absolutely no sense - even from a profit perspective. Why on god's green earth would you no longer allow people to 'pay' more points to upgrade their certificates? Or make your best customers wait longer for service than any random person off the street?

Instead, Mr. Sorenson seems to regard all the difficulties his customers have faced as a failure of PR - if only his press was more favorable it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2019)

The Bonvoy Rebellion is Here
By Jeff Edwards/ Marriott Bonvoy/ Flyertalk/ flyertalk.com

_"Former Marriott Rewards members have started a campaign to shame the hotel conglomerate over real and_ _perceived slights following the integration with the Starwood Preferred Guest loyalty program and the formation of the new Bonvoy rewards program. Disgruntled elite travelers have even created a “bonvoyed” website to allow unhappy guests with status to air their many grievances._

Marriott International’s acquisition of Starwood Hotels and Resorts hasn’t exactly gone off without a hitch. Now, some of the hospitality giant’s most loyal customers are going to great lengths to get the company’s attention.

In recent months, Marriott Rewards and Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) members have quietly suffered the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune. The combined loyalty program has left some members feeling cheated out of elite status.  The thorny loyalty integration was soon followed by a particularly severe reward redemption and benefits devaluation. To make matters worse, Marriott revealed that its elite guests may have been victims of the largest data breach in history.

Even the name of the combined rewards program, “Bonvoy,” earned a collective ‘meh‘ from weary customers.  The number of unhappy Marriott customers has reportedly been a boon to the Hilton Honors program which reports it has won millions of new members, in part, because of Marriott’s woes.  Other loyal Marriott customers, however, have vowed to take arms against a sea of troubles.

_Skift’s _Grant Martin reports that a group of activist Bonvoy members have created a “bonvoyed” campaign to draw attention to their plight. The bonvoyed.com site gives dissatisfied members a public forum to air grievances about everything from long hold times, difficulty using or receiving reward points or seemingly unfixable IT issues. Some users take to the site to simply reminisce about the glory days prior to the Marriott/SPG merger.









Richard


----------



## DrQ (Mar 15, 2019)

Marketing 101 ... Protect the brand, do no harm.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 15, 2019)

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/you’ve-been-bonvoyed.287172/


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, I suppose I should fess up.

We've owned our Marriott timeshare since 2004, and the Marriott Rewards program has been the cornerstone of our travels that have taken us on many wonderful trips around the world.

But I am disappointed with how poorly the Starwood merger was handled and with all the Marriott program devaluations we've seen over the years.  And I am disappointed that we have lost Starwood as our backup hotel program.  SPG points were very valuable, far more valuable than our current stash of Bonvoy points.

So... I've now got a shiny new American Express Hilton Ascend AmEx credit card.  We're not abandoning Marriott, but it's time to diversify.  We've not used Hilton in the past, but will take a much more careful look at their hotel program going forward.

And what about our Marriott-branded credit cards?  I'll use them for paying our Marriott timeshare maintenance fees, and I do bring one along when we stay at a Marriott property.  But other than that, they're sitting in a drawer.  Bonvoy points just aren't as valuable as the rewards we can earn using other credit cards.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 15, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Well, I suppose I should fess up.
> 
> We've owned our Marriott timeshare since 2004, and the Marriott Rewards program has been the cornerstone of our travels that have taken us on many wonderful trips around the world.
> 
> ...



Glad you’ve “fessed up”.  We each have to make our own decisions be it out of disappointment with the product or our own economic reasons.  

Frankly, for me to start earning points in another hotel system that I won’t use very often doesn’t really seem worth the steep hill to climb to get enough to earn rewards.  

I guess my feelings may change if I’m “Bonvoyed” like others have reported here.  In the mean time, I get treated very well whenever I travel with Marriott.  If my 25 nights booked in various hotels and timeshares for this year don’t meet my expectations I may reconsider.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicnarf (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been BonVoyed I checked in with my United flight for tomorrow and no longer had free carry on luggage with my basic economy fare.  Found out from Marriott that only Titanium Elite has United Silver benefit (I'm Platinum). Now it will cost me $300+ for our carry ons


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 15, 2019)

I only use my Marriott card for Marriott purchases.  Totally disenchanted with Marriott's continual devaluations.

My card for points are for flights...


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 15, 2019)

The one behavior that Bonvoy has changed is that I no longer trade my timeshares in for Bonvoy points as their travel packages are no longer good deals.  I used to get ~300K Marriott points each year from my timeshare.  The issue that I am now facing is having too many timeshare for my own use, which forces me to look into the rental route.


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 18, 2019)

I can say I have not experienced any reservation problems with the Marriott merge of systems. This year we already have 55+ nights with Marriott via hotel stays, timeshare stays, CC spend, CC bonus and enough future nights already booked to receive Titanium for next year.  No problems with the website, no problems receiving the points for our stays and the staff have been excellent at all the locations where we have booked. 

Currently Titanium and LT Platinum. Under the old system we would qualify for LT Titanium this year but with the change it will not happen and I will really miss the UA silver status that went along with it. I will also miss the carry over nights (losing 15+ nights from last year). We will continue to use Marriott hotels/timeshares but going forward I will also be looking at VRBO and AirBnB to expand beyond the Marriott timeshare System.


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 18, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> I can say I have not experienced any reservation problems with the Marriott merge of systems. This year we already have 55+ nights with Marriott via hotel stays, timeshare stays, CC spend, CC bonus and enough future nights already booked to receive Titanium for next year.  No problems with the website, no problems receiving the points for our stays and the staff have been excellent at all the locations where we have booked.
> 
> Currently Titanium and LT Platinum. Under the old system we would qualify for LT Titanium this year but with the change it will not happen and I will really miss the UA silver status that went along with it. I will also miss the carry over nights (losing 15+ nights from last year). We will continue to use Marriott hotels/timeshares but going forward I will also be looking at VRBO and AirBnB to expand beyond the Marriott timeshare System.


Buddy & Ed, Check your United Mileage Plus account.  I am in the same situation as you (Current Titanium and LT Platinum) and I DO have the UA Silver status this year.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 18, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> I can say I have not experienced any reservation problems with the Marriott merge of systems. This year we already have 55+ nights with Marriott via hotel stays, timeshare stays, CC spend, CC bonus and enough future nights already booked to receive Titanium for next year.  No problems with the website, no problems receiving the points for our stays and the staff have been excellent at all the locations where we have booked.
> 
> Currently Titanium and LT Platinum. Under the old system we would qualify for LT Titanium this year but with the change it will not happen and I will really miss the UA silver status that went along with it. I will also miss the carry over nights (losing 15+ nights from last year). We will continue to use Marriott hotels/timeshares but going forward I will also be looking at VRBO and AirBnB to expand beyond the Marriott timeshare System.


United status match is for Titanium so you do qualify.  You will have to relink it if you don't have the United status.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 18, 2019)

Sicnarf said:


> I've been BonVoyed I checked in with my United flight for tomorrow and no longer had free carry on luggage with my basic economy fare.  Found out from Marriott that only Titanium Elite has United Silver benefit (I'm Platinum). Now it will cost me $300+ for our carry ons


You're the equivalent of Marriott Rewards (MR) Gold elite, and MR Gold elites didn't get the status match; MR Platinum elites did, and the equivalent BonVoy Titanium elites do.  I can understand being annoyed, but I'm not following how that makes you BonVoyed.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 18, 2019)

From the article:


> Marriott has sent out invitations to various writers last week offering a paid trip to Hong Kong to showcase the brand in exchange for a pair of posts in two major publications. This writer didn’t receive an invite and wouldn’t have accepted if he had. It’s not because I don’t like free trips (I would), nor that I am too busy (I am but I would make time) – it’s that I wouldn’t feel right about publishing positively about a program I don’t trust and can’t recommend. It’s not that I am bitter, it’s that I’m not interested – and I am not alone.



This, more than anything else, means that they are they know they have done a terrible job, and have no earthly idea on how to actually FIX IT to make it better. All that they can come up with is to bribe writers to create positive press. *smdh*


----------



## amycurl (Mar 18, 2019)

It took me FOREVER to merge the accounts...eventually had to get an Elite customer service agent on the line to fix it, and then attach my Bonvoy number to my two HHI reservations. Now, my Surfwatch week has shown up in my account as being credited, but not the first Grande Ocean week....we'll see. I want my fourteen night credits!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m a “former Starwood” member.  My first experience with Bonvoy was to make a points reservation for two nights at 25000 points a night. When my plans changed and I checked out after one night and was told 25000 points would be reinstated to my account. 

Two weeks later, no points reinstated.  I called customer service and gave up after 20 minutes of “An agent will be with you shortly.”  I called again today and after about 10 minutes of round and round, I’m told if they aren’t reinstated by Friday, call again.

As soon as I can use the points up, I’m thru with Malvoy. 

Cheers


----------



## Sicnarf (Mar 19, 2019)

NiteMaire said:


> You're the equivalent of Marriott Rewards (MR) Gold elite, and MR Gold elites didn't get the status match; MR Platinum elites did, and the equivalent BonVoy Titanium elites do.  I can understand being annoyed, but I'm not following how that makes you BonVoyed.


As Vistana 5* Elite owner I got SPG Platinum which provided me the UA Silver match for several years.  Unfortunately, unlike MVC Presidential and Ambassador owners, Vistana 5* Elite owner only got Bonvoy Platinum instead of Titanium. Regardless, I lost a benefit I had because of the switch from SPG to Bonvoy.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 19, 2019)

Sicnarf said:


> As Vistana 5* Elite owner I got SPG Platinum which provided me the UA Silver match for several years.  Unfortunately, unlike MVC Presidential and Ambassador owners, Vistana 5* Elite owner only got Bonvoy Platinum instead of Titanium. Regardless, I lost a benefit I had because of the switch from SPG to Bonvoy.


Now I understand...you've been BonVoyed.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Sicnarf said:


> As Vistana 5* Elite owner I got SPG Platinum which provided me the UA Silver match for several years.  Unfortunately, unlike MVC Presidential and Ambassador owners, Vistana 5* Elite owner only got Bonvoy Platinum instead of Titanium. Regardless, I lost a benefit I had because of the switch from SPG to Bonvoy.



Yes, this is an issue of contention with me.  The highest level Vistana owners only received Platinum while the two highest level MVC owners received Titanium.  I doubt either of the two highest levels of MVC required any more dollars to achieve than those of us Vistana owners who have achieved Vistana 5-Star Elite.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 19, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Yes, this is an issue of contention with me.  The highest level Vistana owners only received Platinum while the two highest level MVC owners received Titanium.  I doubt either of the two highest levels of MVC required any more dollars to achieve than those of us Vistana owners who have achieved Vistana 5-Star Elite.


I think to rub salt into the wound for 5* Elite Vistana owners is that many of the MVC Presidential and Chairman's Club owners got their status through owning many resale weeks prior to June 2010.  I suspect over the next few months, MVC will bump 5* Elite owners to Titanium level when they announce some sort of booking reciprocity between Vistana and MVC DC systems.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 19, 2019)

Marriott Loyalty Critics Launch New Bonvoyed Activist Campaign
By Grant Martin/ Skift/ Rooms/ Hotels/ skift.com

"It’s rare that loyalty program members get worked up enough to create their own activist campaign. They usually just bolt. That Marriott’s members have done so is a testament to how loyal some of its customers want to remain.
— Grant Martin 

Hell hath no fury like a loyalty program member scorned. Grousing about Marriott’s IT systems has become almost _de rigeur_ among Bonvoy loyalty program members, but this month, a new campaign took complaints to a new level. Launched by three activist loyalty members, bonvoyed.com aims to showcase latent issues with Marriott’s IT systems as well as offer unhappy customers a path away from the brand.

Crowdsourced complaints on the site range in variety. Some complain about the ways in which Marriott has handled merging its system with Starwood Preferred Guest. Others fume about hold times when calling customer service. According to the owners of the site, those who submit complaints will eventually be offered status matches to other, competing hotel chains like Hilton or Hyatt.

None of the IT issues, of course, are quantified in terms of the scale of the affected users — only Marriott knows what percent of its members are having difficulties and it would be problematic to release that data. What the new website does show, however, is just how apoplectic some Bonvoy members really are. To win these customers back, Marriott will need to put in some serious time in the confessional....."

Richard


----------



## jeepie (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok folks, I recently completed a stay which didn’t post. Waited the required 10 business days, filed the missing stay Report. One week later, received the following:

“Thank you for contacting Marriott Bonvoy regarding your recent stay at the Marriott waihai [sic] Beach club. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us. 

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Bonvoy member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name. 

Please note that any charges paid through a third party (such as a travel agency or wholesale group) or billed out through a group master account are not eligible for credit.

This information is visible on the following link for the Marriott Bonvoy online terms and conditions.

https://marriott.com/

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:

http://www.marriott.com/

Sincerely,”
————————-
This was a stay with multiple owned weeks and trust points. The folio doesn’t show MFs, of course. But, it shows numerous bar/dining charges as well as the Marketplace. REALLY?
So, I called “Bonvoy” and after the inevitable delightful wait, was connected to a nice guy (who apparently is a relatively inexperienced call center rep). It took a few minutes to explain my request for 17.5 Bonvoy points for eligible (restaurant, etc.) charges (10 points plus 75% bonus for Titanium). After the light bulb went on, he tried to make me call Marriott Vacation Club (no number) to get Elite night credit. I asked him to look at several recent stays. The points and nights seem to me to be credited in one transaction by Marriott. He had a great attitude, and asked me to send him my folio, which I did, along with the reservation numbers for the stay. No response or confirmation he received my info. We shall see, but this shouldn’t be complicated. Any recommendations as to best way to escalate will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 20, 2019)

What is beginning to annoy me is the numerous BonVoy emails I've been receiving.  I have opted out of everything but the emails keep coming.  I've unchecked all the boxes but the emails keep coming.  I get at least one every day.  I know it sometimes takes a week or so from when you opt out before they actually stop, but I think it's been about a month since I opted out.  I never got this many Marriott Rewards emails.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 20, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I think to rub salt into the wound for 5* Elite Vistana owners is that many of the MVC Presidential and Chairman's Club owners got their status through owning many resale weeks prior to June 2010.  I suspect over the next few months, MVC will bump 5* Elite owners to Titanium level when they announce some sort of booking reciprocity between Vistana and MVC DC systems.


There are very many Marriott elite owners who paid full freight. And there are 5* elite Starwood owners who reached that by cleverly retro-ing resale Weeks for under 50K (shout out to KathSD) 

That said, I hope all are soon made equal. 
Looking forward to improvements for all owners.   

I am Platinum thru my Marriott TS which used to get United Silver, now you have to be Titanium as stated.  Luckily husband is lifetime titanium.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 20, 2019)

NboroGirl said:


> What is beginning to annoy me is the numerous BonVoy emails I've been receiving.  I have opted out of everything but the emails keep coming.  I've unchecked all the boxes but the emails keep coming.  I get at least one every day.  I know it sometimes takes a week or so from when you opt out before they actually stop, but I think it's been about a month since I opted out.  I never got this many Marriott Rewards emails.



And yet there are others complaining they have opted in to all emails and never receive an email announcing a new promo or even receiving their e-folio. Gotta love it!


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2019)

jeepie said:


> Ok folks, I recently completed a stay which didn’t post. Waited the required 10 business days, filed the missing stay Report. One week later, received the following:
> 
> “Thank you for contacting Marriott Bonvoy regarding your recent stay at the Marriott waihai [sic] Beach club. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us.
> 
> We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Bonvoy member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name.


This is clearly wrong on its face.  There has NEVER been a requirement to have charges to your folio in order to get nights credit at an MVCI property.  Most of our timeshare stays have zero charges.  Dozens of such stays over the years, nights credit every time.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 20, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> This is clearly wrong on its face.  There has NEVER been a requirement to have charges to your folio in order to get nights credit at an MVCI property.  Most of our timeshare stays have zero charges.  Dozens of such stays over the years, nights credit every time.


That would certainly be a new and disturbing requirement, if it were true?
Having said that, we do tend to ensure at least one charge on our folio during a stay as we have found that without this some resorts tend not to automatically credit nights, necessitating raising a missing stay request.
However on the few occasions we have had to do this, whether with or without any charges, we have never had an issue getting the nights credited following a request.


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 20, 2019)

EZ-ED said:


> Currently Titanium and LT Platinum. Under the old system we would qualify for LT Titanium this year but with the change it will not happen and I will really miss the UA silver status that went along with it. I will also miss the carry over nights (losing 15+ nights from last year). We will continue to use Marriott hotels/timeshares but going forward I will also be looking at VRBO and AirBnB to expand beyond the Marriott timeshare System.



I was considering contacting Marriott to see if I could be granted LT Titanium since I was so close (or so I thought). I was looking at some old screen prints of my account info and as it turns out while I am over 730 LT nights I was not even close on the number of life time points that used to be required and was  unlikely to ever obtain the necessary points to qualify for any LT status under the old system. 

The new Bonvoy system dropped the LT points requirement and went with the LT nights and for LT Platinum 10 years at Platinum (old gold). So "MEA CULPA" on my part and I will be happy with my LT Platinum status with room upgrades and lounge access.


----------



## jeepie (Mar 26, 2019)

bazzap said:


> That would certainly be a new and disturbing requirement, if it were true?
> Having said that, we do tend to ensure at least one charge on our folio during a stay as we have found that without this some resorts tend not to automatically credit nights, necessitating raising a missing stay request.
> However on the few occasions we have had to do this, whether with or without any charges, we have never had an issue getting the nights credited following a request.


Bazzap and BocaBoy, I’m happy to report that it finally was straightened out. It took another week to make contact with someone at Marriott who was experienced enough. The first person, who responded to the Missing Stay Report, was clearly wrong. The second person, who I reached on the phone at Bonvoy, had the right attitude, but never gave me the points and incorrectly tried to make me call Marriott Vacation Club for Elite night credits, and never responded to further emails. 
At wits’ end, I searched on FlyerTalk. William Sanders (I believe known as Starwood Lurker) had suggested to someone else with similar issues, to contact:

marriott.bonvoychampion@marriott-service.com.

After some back-and-forth, due to the fact I had several overlapping stays, two extra units for family members, and the stay spanning two calendar years, my points and elite nights have been credited. Although I am happy with the result, it is extremely frustrating to deal with people who are poorly trained, and worse in some cases, pretend to know what they are talking about. Cheers.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 26, 2019)

jeepie said:


> Bazzap and BocaBoy, I’m happy to report that it finally was straightened out. It took another week to make contact with someone at Marriott who was experienced enough. The first person, who responded to the Missing Stay Report, was clearly wrong. The second person, who I reached on the phone at Bonvoy, had the right attitude, but never gave me the points and incorrectly tried to make me call Marriott Vacation Club for Elite night credits, and never responded to further emails.
> At wits’ end, I searched on FlyerTalk. William Sanders (I believe known as Starwood Lurker) had suggested to someone else with similar issues, to contact:
> 
> marriott.bonvoychampion@marriott-service.com.
> ...


An excellent outcome.
I suspect that email address might be in for a hammering!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

*Update:* I called back in and spoke with a knowlegeable supervisor who immediately corrected the problem and booked my stay with the originally reserved points. Restored some of my faith in Marriott however, neither the transaction, nor my points balance is correct in the system when I login.  She confirmed it was correct on her end and sent me a screen shot of the correct points balance.  Still took about 2 hours to get it right...

Well I've been Bonvoyed...

Waited 20 min on hold to have a CSR tell me that they would not honor the rate of my confirmed reservation on points because the reward points on the advance certs were not applied prior to the merger. She claimed that everyone was notified. (Not!)  In fact there are articles stating otherwise.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/no-increases-for-marriott-points-advance-stays/

"I reached out to the Marriott team as soon as this came to our attention, and after a few follow-ups, a spokesperson sent the following statement to us at _The Points Guy _over the weekend:

_“We are honoring the lower rates members booked for stays before August 18, even if they do not have a certificate attached to the reservation. We apologize for any confusion.”"
_​_And here:

https://onemileatatime.com/lock-in-marriott-booking-points-advance/_

I called last fall after the merger and Marriott confirmed with the hotel that my points rate on the reservation would be honored and I could call it in at anytime when I had the points I needed.  She claims that there are no notes on my account from that call - I was told they would notate the account.  The new points almost double the points needed for my stay.

Will have to HUCA.  Waste of time. Grrr...this really puts a bad taste in my mouth and I am not trusting the Marriott brand anymore. What's worse is that this is for a Ritz Carlton stay...have they heard of customer service?


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 4, 2019)

Just noticed an email from Marriott advertising 20% off your weekend rates by Bonvoy.  We are going home from Williamsburg this weekend, so I put in Newark, Delaware as a possible destination.  Downtown Philadelphia and the Airport are where I can "save" money.  How foolish and insincere.  I've been "Bonvoyed."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 4, 2019)

An unhappy Marriott rewards points customer is leading a revolt.


https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-marriott-rewards-points-starwood-bonvoy-20190404-story.html.


Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 4, 2019)

I am being Bonvoyed. Been trying to make a reservation for 2 days. Online, it says an error has occurred but try later. On the phone, they get an error and they tell me to try later. I guess I just missed the window where it worked as right before the error started, I had someone make a ressie on the phone, attach my certificate, and, ended up a month off on the dates I asked for. So, had to call back, person said cancel, cert will come back, well, it never did. So, called back, got cert back, but error then started and can't even make a reservation.

UPDATE: I have now been un-bonvoyed! I typically do have "good luck" or whatever you want to call it. So, after months and months of complaining, whining, etc. about not being able to upgrade my 7 night travel package, more than 10 attempts, I reached a guy who did it for me. There is no way to directly contact him apparently. He upgraded my package from a 5 to a 6 (after it had already previously been converted from the old system to the new and upgraded once) and I have the reservation I always wanted. Happy!


----------



## klpca (Apr 8, 2019)

I think that I was Bonvoyed...and I think that I like it.

Interesting night. I finally had a free evening so decided that I would call Marriott and attempt to redeem my 5 night cert. I originally had an old cat 1-5, then upgraded to extend it - I think to a cat 6, but maybe a cat 7. My Marriott info showed it as a Cat 7. I was confused about this so it was the first thing that I asked the rep was, "is this a current Cat 7 or the old Cat 7, because I didn't think that I had a cat 7 certificate". She said "no, it's a current category 7" and over the next hour attempted to book me into a Cat 7 property. After being on hold for so long, I mentioned again that I didn't believe that it should be a current Cat 7 - and that maybe that's why she is having such difficulty, but no, she said it was a Cat 7 for sure. Then she put me on hold...again...and after nearly an hour, I was disconnected. I tried calling back and (unbelievably) was disconnected again even before reaching a rep. Grrr.

At this point I had decided to give up for the night, but in the process of checking my email I suddenly find a cancelled Cat 7 and a new Cat 5. I actually think that this is correct so I'm certainly not going to make a stink about it. But on the good side, the new Cat 5 cert (the one that I should have had all along) is now extended for a year from today, which is quite helpful. So in the end, things worked out but wow, this was an awful customer experience. I really feel sorry for the reps because their software must be a mess, and the regular customers because no one should have to be on the phone for an hour to make a reservation. Until tonight I hadn't had any interaction with Marriott since the merger, but this was much worse than expected.


----------



## Sicnarf (Apr 8, 2019)

I had to change a reservation with a travel package attached to another property.  The 1st service representative used my points to reserve the new property which fortunately I caught.  Then the 2nd service representative who seemed to know what's going on told me that the travel certificate has been attached and I just need to wait a few minutes for the reservation to be updated.   After a few hours with the travel package not showing up, I called again and finally the travel certificate shows in the reservation.   Moral of the story,  always verify right  away that the reservation has been done correctly.   Otherwise,  you'll be unpleasantly surprised that your points and travel certificate are gone!


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 15, 2019)

The thing I've noticed is the increase of points needed for point stays. A Fairfield Inn we stay when visiting family went from 10,000 to 17,500 points. Not even a new one. I was shocked.


----------



## mjm1 (May 15, 2019)

I have a positive experience to share. We just received an email indicating we have been upgraded for our 5 night stay in Sydney as a result of using Suite Nights. This is a first for us, so I don’t know what the upgrade will mean, but we will take it. I am a Titanium level member.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Fasttr (May 15, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> I have a positive experience to share. We just received an email indicating we have been upgraded for our 5 night stay in Sydney as a result of using Suite Nights. This is a first for us, so I don’t know what the upgrade will mean, but we will take it. I am a Titanium level member.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


You should be able to go into your reservation and see what your upgraded room is.


----------



## LisaH (May 15, 2019)

Posted in a wrong thread


----------



## mjm1 (May 15, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> You should be able to go into your reservation and see what your upgraded room is.



Thanks. We have been upgraded to an Opera House and Partial Harbor View in the Sydney Marriott Circular Quay. It looks like an increase in value of approximately $400 for a 5 night stay. Plus we will have access to the Concierge Lounge, which we enjoyed the last time we were there, due to our status. Fun times!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## MikeM132 (May 16, 2019)

LisaH said:


> MARRIOTT’S LOYALTY PROGRAM IS SO BAD, “BONVOY” IS A DEROGATORY VERB
> Personally, I have not stayed at a Marriott property yet this year so no first hand experience. Love to hear Tuggers stories


Here's mine...redeemed a bunch of points (I think 230,000 but maybe more) for a United Airlines/Marriott travel reward 5 night (the 5 night is exclusive to TS owners and you have to call to redeem). After 3 weeks and zero United Miles, I started calling. United had no record. Marriott could give me no details at all other than they processed my order on April 19. No confirmation, nada. Marriott said they would start a ticket and respond to me within 4 days. Nothing. Called back, Marriott never started a ticket. I also spoke to United, who were FAR more cooperative than Marriott. Marriott apparently did enter a ticket, and the next day my United miles appeared in my account. There is a long thread on FlyerTalk forum (United---but other airlines have same issue with Marriott) on this. Several others had the same experience where it took many calls and a trouble ticket to get the miles posted. I've done this several times before and I don't think I ever waited more than a day or two for the miles to post. New system has issues.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 16, 2019)

Sicnarf said:


> I had to change a reservation with a travel package attached to another property.  The 1st service representative used my points to reserve the new property which fortunately I caught.  Then the 2nd service representative who seemed to know what's going on told me that the travel certificate has been attached and I just need to wait a few minutes for the reservation to be updated.   After a few hours with the travel package not showing up, I called again and finally the travel certificate shows in the reservation.   Moral of the story,  always verify right  away that the reservation has been done correctly.   Otherwise,  you'll be unpleasantly surprised that your points and travel certificate are gone!



I do all Travel Package transactions on the phone and don't hang up until the certificates/reservations are correct. This goes back to before the SPG merge. They just mess up too often and I hate running it down.


----------



## mdurette (May 22, 2019)

I always get my Chase 1 night in April.    I didn't get this year.

I called, rep said...you should have got it, I will put in a ticket, you should have a response in 3 days

A week later, nothing...I called.  I upgraded my Chase card in Aug, so I will get my free night then.  Apologies that nobody responded to me.   Ok, no problem.

This is the email reply I finally received.  Obviously there is no corporate scripted replies, a bit wishy washy.  If I hadn't called and was reminded about the credit card upgrade I would have been still left wondering why the change in month

_*Hello Madam:*_
_*Your free night award will arrive 8/26/19.  It will not be that exact date.  It will be somewhere around there.*_
_*Thank you*_
_*Cindy*_


----------



## x3 skier (May 22, 2019)

mdurette said:


> _*Hello Madam:
> Your free night award will arrive 8/26/19.  It will not be that exact date.  It will be somewhere around there.
> Thank you
> Cindy*_



Based on the current total fubar of the merger, “somewhere around there” probably means before the turn of the century.

Cheers


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 23, 2019)

Yes it is frustrating the significant loss of value over the years and the current hassles but let us not forget it is basically a free perk and I can't think of a better way to pay your bills and get more just from doing that.


----------



## PaulaC (May 30, 2019)

We have always been loyal Marriott people, but recent events have us rethinking our loyalty.  My husband is a lifetime Titanium member with over 36 years in the program, and I am currently a Titanium member.  I had 3 of the 5 day hotel certificates from travel packages, that I redeemed in 2018 in my account.  I used one to book a 5 night stay at a Marriott in Portugal, then a second to book a Sheraton in Portugal.  In February of 2019, I asked Marriott to cancel the Marriott reservation and attach the certificate to another Sheraton instead.  At that point, I still had 1 remaining certificate in my account.  While we were in Portugal, I used my phone app for a check-in and found 140,000 points were taken out of my account for the first stay, despite using a 5 day certificate.  A half hour phone call later, my points were restored.  However, now my third 5 night certificate is missing and after a long conversation with elite services, I am waiting and hoping for that to be restored, since I would like to use it!!!


----------

